# Old Farm Buildings, Malton



## TK421 (Jan 11, 2009)

Old Farm Buildings, Malton.

On the way back from our quarry experience my son and I also decided to explore an old set of farm buildings that I had had my eye on for some time. Entrance was stealthy as it’s on the main road, but once we were in there was good set of ramshackle buildings, lots of pigeon poo, and old stables. I think the site is now used as cheap lock up’s and the tractor is definitely still in use, but none the less a good quick explore. Had a chance to try out my new Fenix torch, a crimble present from me to me!!

Old stairs to the room above the stables







General view of the buildings






Archway






Lovely old tractor, still very much in use I guess






One for you brick fans






Old signs from the cattle market






The door at the end was banging in the wind, scared the sh*te out of me at first






Old farm building window, a tad draughty if you ask me!






Inside was this old drinking trough, Fenix torch at work!!






Roof eaves






Tractor close up






Wrought iron work dates the buildings to 1871






Final shot, the main barn buildings, that central tower really is leaning, hence my reluctance to go upstairs!!







Cheers


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 11, 2009)

That has to be one of the most delightful farm buildings I've ever seen. Gorgeous brickwork...just love those outside steps and the doorway arch. And a tractor too! 
I would so love to live there!


----------



## TK421 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Foxylady, I agree, I think it would make a fantastic house, bit worried about the middle bit leaning though!!


----------



## ricasso (Jan 11, 2009)

you got some terrific detail there,especially the roof beams, its good to see an old Dizzy Brown being used,that was one of the first tractors i ever drove, i think the "trough" is likely to be an old scullery sink, they came in various sizes,i sold one a while back that was three and a half feet long


----------

